# motherboard, graphics card, and sound card????



## angel (Oct 6, 2004)

hey pals... needed some help....

wanted 2 upgrade my pc........

i got a pIII, so major upgradation needed.....

want 2 go for a 925 motherboard...(intel/ASUS) whihc 1ce better.
and approx price of both....(with complete model no.)

graphics card, a good 1, definitely an ati 1.
by the way wots the price of x800?????
of wot comp. should i buy, ASUS/original ATI/other.
(plz specify with price and model)

i have heard that 925 MB have a good onboard audio system.
i have creative live soundcard, so should i sale it out, and use the 
onboard sound or should i use it instead. which 1ce better.
creative 1 or the onboard 1. (i got creative 4.1 speaker system)

thanx

angel


----------



## veer (Oct 6, 2004)

*Motherboard*
Intel motherboards are pretty much standard stuff, they dont tend to be as feature rich as other brands. But you can be assured that it will give standard performance with rock solid stability. 

Asus motherboards are most of the time top notch performance and feature rich, which means they are costlier than other brands. Asus also employs more tweaking and subtle overclocking stuff which makes their boards perform better than the rest.

I'd suggest the Asus P5AD2 Deluxe Motherboard. Here is a link to it: *www.asus.com/products/mb/socket775/p5ad2-d/overview.htm

*Videocard*
The X800 are still too costly. If you got the money go for the X800 XT Platinum Edition, thats the best money can get. If you want to save (which I'd recommend), you could buy a 9800 Pro which will play the latest and greatest with ease and will give you the best price/performance ratio. Get the cheapest 9800 Pro (*make sure its 256bit*), doesnt matter much if its ATI or Asus. 

*Soundcard*
Keep the Live! Soundcard. The onboard audio still involves cpu cycles. You are better off holding onto the card. SB Live! series is still good as the Audigy series was a ripoff. Creative is going to launch their new series of cards tomorrow (6 Oct 2004) which might be a better improvement. Still, your audio card is more than enough for your 4.1 setup.


----------



## angel (Oct 6, 2004)

hey veer thanx for such an indepth info.

1st decision....confirmed

ill keep my sound card.
________________________________________
can any1 tell me the approx price of Asus P5AD2 Deluxe Motherboard.
(with wifi onboard)

1 more thing, at prersent i m running 815 MB with 5 pci slots....
all full..... 
1 lan card, 1 firewire card, 1 soundcard, 1 tv tuner, 1 usb2.0 card.
and in the specified MB i can only c 3 pci slots.....
so can i use all the stuff there???
__________________________________________

and about the video card, 
can i know the approx. price of x800 (and any good brand)
i have checked ati site. and the release of new x700 chips.
can i get hold of that??? wots its price. is it worth.

thanx

angel


----------



## theraven (Oct 6, 2004)

woah woah dude
hold on a second ...
i agree ur 4.1 live card is good enuff for ur 4.1 system
but u have a better audio system onboard ... 
get rid of it ... it'll be tuff to get rid of it later .. trust me
anyways ur choice
u wont need lan card, firewire/usb2.0 cards cuz all this will be onboard on ur mobo
asus 915 chipsets cost ard 13k .. i havent seen 925 chipsets ... but id guess they would be for 15k+ both with wifi ofcourse
x800 from a brand like asus would cost like 29k 
ull get cheaper cards.... but still 20k+
give us a budget we'll be able to help better
at the end of all this i still recommend an AMD64 system ... if ur interested let us know .


----------



## angel (Oct 7, 2004)

hey raven,,,

in last month digit, it said that ati x800 costs, 17k...s.....
and that of colorplus x800 costs something around 37k...

u r sayin 29k...s.s. i m confused.....y is it so...

thanx

angel


----------



## theraven (Oct 7, 2004)

x800 for 17k ?
well there are different versions of it .. so that could be it ...
instead of me tryin to explain it to u .. just wait for or PM blade_runner
he'll guide u better in this !!!


----------



## blade_runner (Oct 7, 2004)

umm....The 29K is for the X800pro, and the X800XT frm powercolor costs arn 36k right now ! And no the x800 doesnt cost 17k maybe the x800SE might but i think it's a OEM only card for now ! Better get a 6800GT for 25k which wud give u a better price/performance ratio !


----------

